# Neighbors at it again... (rant)



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

if you read any of my other posts.. then you know i struggle with my neighbors.... 

if you dont feel like looking for my other posts.. here is summary .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(go to the next line like this if you already caught up)
i bought chickens, in march to start my homestead journey. few days after. my neighbors get about 60 chickens. no big deal, for the first few days , till their chickens start escaping and coming into my yard. still not horrible , i can chase them out. and their not hurting much . just getting grass nibbles that they DONT have in their pen .. just pure dirt .plus my rooster is pretty protective of his property , and helps me chase them out. 

i then find some Nigerian dwarf goats from a lady who was downsizing her herd. and get to bring home 1 new mama goat and her doeling. my plan for them is milk , and if get any boys i cant get rid of , raise them for meat. 

few days later... im sitting in my goat pen getting this skittish little doeling to like me cause she was never handled till i got her.. and here comes the neighbors with. a arm full of fluff.i think maybe they bought ANOTHER puppy... nope .. its a goat... a single goat .. at this time i think "ok .. its probably a girl .." 

fast forward to when this little goat gets OUT of their pen and is running around the outside of my fenced in yard,making my goats freak out .. so i run out of the house, and grab their little goat and .. boom i feel nuts .. OF COURSE they got a fully intact buckling.. i go over to their house and knock , and no answer , so i go and put the goat back in the fence of theirs. and he BUSTS OUT AGAIN .. this time i see how hes getting out. their goat house/shed has a window with a flimsy screen that the goat knocked out and jumped through the window of ... so i grab this goat once again .shut the window , and put him back in the fence... my brother is at my house the while time this is going on .. 

she finally comes outside after about 30 minutes and we walk over and tell her what happened and she just says "hes not going to get out again. dont worry about it " learn what his breed is and so on. Nigerian x pygmy mix . i tell her the ONLY breed my GIRLS can not breed with is a pygmy... i been warned what can go wrong by 3 different people if one gets her pregnant and i dont want to risk it ... she scoffs and says "hes a small breed , she would be fine." ........ ***.. i tell her "if he gets mine pregnant , i have to get the babies removed. i do NOT want him back over near my property." she rolls her eyes . and goes on saying she got him for breeding reason and knew she wanted one when she seen i had got some.... "they are just so cute, i couldnt help myself." 


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(ok . so what happened recently)

they got their goat house/shed repoed. their is now a hole in their fence from where they cut it so the animals can get in and out of the shed. they used a wire to "close it up" hope their planning on fixing it up soon... cause their chickens are now escaping from above and through the fence... and if that goat wants to , he could push his way out too.. 

OK ..so i get home from work on the 16th and notice my mama goat , blue is in heat.. so i sit out there with her for a moment. and just rub on her to comfort her. and i look up and the neighbors daughter is chasing this buck around the yard. both of her parents behind her yelling to get him , and dont let him go to the road... and then the goat runs over to my fence doing that weird little buck thing. and rubbing on my fence , and i hear the male neighbor say "what is he interested in there. " and she shouts "its because shes got 2 girls in there. " and i say .. so MAYBE it would hurry them up getting him AWAY from my yard "one of my girls are in heat. please get him away from my fence. " and they both pause and he says "can he HAVE her ?" ... *** dude i already told your wife. your goat is NEVER to be near mine...but i nicely say " no, hes the wrong breed. and its not the right time, i dont want babies in march." ... he picks up this buck , and leans over my fence and says "its just a goat. breed dont matter." and i stand up . grab my goat by the collar and hold her behind me and say "BREED DOES MATTER.... and i dont want THAT breed to get mine pregnant , shes a full bred Nigerian dwarf goat. please get him away from my fence, and keep him away from it" he laughs thinking im joking ??? i researched goats for a good year or so before i got mine , im still learning... but THEY impulse bought a goat because they seen mine and they thought it was cute.. they didnt even know what it freaking ate...10 minutes on google will tell you , what they eat , and how to do basic care.

go ahead .. see what happens if he comes near my fence again .. your going to be missing a goat and smell something nice on my grill... honestly ... my goat mentor even told me "if he gets out , grab him , throw him in the trunk and call me. we will fix the situation." i can deal with the dogs running around , i can deal with their chickens getting out .. i cant not deal .. with the disrespect of intentionally ignoring my simple request of "KEEP HIM AWAY FROM MY YARD." i mean how hard is that ? she complained how expensive he was.. you think she would be a little more concerned about him getting out. and such.. 


i could write a freaking book on bad neighbors at this point... i try to be a respectful neighbor, and decent human... but its people like them that makes me wanna throw that all out the window and be like "you want war? you'll get war... "


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't admit to anything


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Good fences make good neighbors. Too many homesteaders build pens for animals when the first fence built should be perimeter fence.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Can he have her? all i can think of is your neighbors must be inbreds. i've followed your posts and i couldn't put up with it this long.

i had to put up a 6ft fence around the neighbors side. stupid no nothing people. i think you have a fence though . you might have to electrify it to protect your goats if that is allowed there. ~Georgia


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> Good fences make good neighbors. Too many homesteaders build pens for animals when the first fence built should be perimeter fence.


my WHOLE yard is fenced in , then sectioned off pens for each type of animal. but a goat can jump pretty dang high , and could get in my yard if he wanted to .. mine can get out if they wanted to .. but they never have .. dont mean they wont , but so far .. _knocks on wood_


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

newfieannie said:


> Can he have her? all i can think of is your neighbors must be inbreds. i've followed your posts and i couldn't put up with it this long.
> 
> i had to put up a 6ft fence around the neighbors side. stupid no nothing people. i think you have a fence though . you might have to electrify it to protect your goats if that is allowed there. ~Georgia


i plan to upgrade my fence. slowly saving up the money for the wood. right now its just a 4ft chainlink fence. but at least having that as a base , i can just use the chainlink as a brace for the new fence. but yeah .. my mom is passive when it comes to neighbors , but my goat mentor is telling me "dont take any crap, take it into your own hands" and is giving me more of a backbone when it comes to this .. but that whole "can he have her" crap pissed me off the most.. like. think before you speak? if i WANTED to breed my goat with yours.. dont you think id ASK if i could borrow him for a moment !? .. just because your goat is "in the mood" dont mean you have to satisfy the feeling. as a owner YOU choose when is best to let it happen .. and it will NEVER happen with that little goat next door. and my neighbors arent getting that in their thick skulls. but this is also the man who came to my house and point blank asked me if i could sleep with him , cause his wife wouldnt ... so .. how can i be THAT surprised...


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

PooperTrooper said:


> if you read any of my other posts.. then you know i struggle with my neighbors....
> 
> if you dont feel like looking for my other posts.. here is summary .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(go to the next line like this if you already caught up)
> ...


 Had a problem when i first retired and moved back to my farm. Man across the road had a lot of Cattle and about 15 Bulls, The Bulls loved to come into my fields and eat and then go back across the road. It took me 1 year to fence in my propery. ( 4,000 ) acres of fields and timber land. At first i would call the man that took care of the mans cows and he would come over and get them back in his field. After about 3 mos. he got tired of removing the Bulls from my property. I talked to law at town about it. They told me to shoot the Bulls. Instead i got 4 stock Dogs. That took care of that problem. After i got my fence up no more Bulls trying to get on my property. The man had about 100 Cattle and all them Bulls. He has about 2,000 acre and it is all fenced in. His Bulls would get out at some bad spots in his fence. He put up another good fence around his fields, that took care of the problem. His Cattle was getting into other people farms. He lost about 20 Cattle. They just went missing. Now with his good fence up no more problems. 
Do you like Goat meat 
Why are you letting one Goat get you upset. Get rid of that Goat.  Its really that simple.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You know this, but if your fence isn't good enough to keep that goat out, then YOU have a problem. Fix YOUR fence as soon as possible. 

Have a cabrito barbecue, but be sure to soak the meat in buttermilk to get the rank bucky taste off.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

101pigs said:


> Had a problem when i first retired and moved back to my farm. Man across the road had a lot of Cattle and about 15 Bulls, The Bulls loved to come into my fields and eat and then go back across the road. It took me 1 year to fence in my propery. ( 4,000 ) acres of fields and timber land. At first i would call the man that took care of the mans cows and he would come over and get them back in his field. After about 3 mos. he got tired of removing the Bulls from my property. I talked to law at town about it. They told me to shoot the Bulls. Instead i got 4 stock Dogs. That took care of that problem. After i got my fence up no more Bulls trying to get on my property. The man had about 100 Cattle and all them Bulls. He has about 2,000 acre and it is all fenced in. His Bulls would get out at some bad spots in his fence. He put up another good fence around his fields, that took care of the problem. His Cattle was getting into other people farms. He lost about 20 Cattle. They just went missing. Now with his good fence up no more problems.
> Do you like Goat meat
> Why are you letting one Goat get you upset. Get rid of that Goat.  Its really that simple.


never had goat meat. but cant be much different then sheep right ? lol 

its not really the goat thats upsetting me ...its the neighbors .. getting animals , not knowing how to care for them. then acting like they are the only people who live in this area, and do what they want. easy to get rid of a pest goat.. not so easy to get rid of the neighbor... nothing stops them from buying another one.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You know this, but if your fence isn't good enough to keep that goat out, then YOU have a problem. Fix YOUR fence as soon as possible.
> 
> Have a cabrito barbecue, but be sure to soak the meat in buttermilk to get the rank bucky taste off.


soon as possible is in effect.. but its not as soon as i want.... my fence honestly would have been just fine, if they hadn't decided buying a buck was a good idea.. my girls are pretty docile and dont really have any interest in getting out. when the buck is in his pen , mine dont seem to have any interest in him . but when they let him OUT of the pen to roam around .. yes roam .. he gets close to my yard and mine start getting excited.. and running back and forth .. if they would just keep him in the pen.. or keep him on a leash when he is out.. we would have no issues what so ever. 

buttermilk soak, to get bucky taste off .. good to know , thank you


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

PooperTrooper said:


> never had goat meat. but cant be much different then sheep right ? lol
> 
> its not really the goat thats upsetting me ...its the neighbors .. getting animals , not knowing how to care for them. then acting like they are the only people who live in this area, and do what they want. easy to get rid of a pest goat.. not so easy to get rid of the neighbor... nothing stops them from buying another one.


It might come to a point where you might try to buy them out. What's their place worth? Peace of mind is alot to me,..


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Catch him, castrate him, let him go. 


SBJ


----------



## Bob A (Oct 14, 2020)

Laws are different everywhere in the US. Where I live at the owner has to fence there livestock in (some places you have to fence animals out) and were able to fix issues of other peoples livestock causing damages on your property. Were also able to put a lean on someones property for livestock damages and I know a lot of places will not let you do that.

Once a goat gets castrated he will still be fertile for a while.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TripleD said:


> It might come to a point where you might try to buy them out. What's their place worth? Peace of mind is alot to me,..


I think they have kin populating the area around her.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

TripleD said:


> It might come to a point where you might try to buy them out. What's their place worth? Peace of mind is alot to me,..


 they have far to many "friends and family" around this area. i just happened to get a house smack dab in the middle of them and everyone else because the house was bank auctioned off and their bid wasnt high enough. so their family would have owned my house if they had just a little more funds for it. just so no one else could move into the area.... which if i knew that. i would've have second guessed getting this place... but here i am .. and im staying .. i put a LOT of money into repairing and fixing up this house. i one day was spring cleaning , getting rid of a bunch of junk and things i was never going to use. filled up the bed of my dads truck twice.. (hording tendency .. just a little bit . ) and the neighbors where like "your moving right ? how much do you want for the house? you havent really done anything with it since moving in, so what did you buy it for ? we can maybe make a deal somewhere around that." like WOAH WOAH WOAH... WHO SAID I WAS MOVING !? and two , how dare you say i havent put much into this house.. ive at least TRIPLED the value of this house.. they got really disappointed i wasnt moving .. 

i been looking into buying the empty lot next to me .. BUUUUUT they own it .. i would have really liked to add to my homestead area , so i can raise a few more animals .. but alas .. cant. and their house .. i cant say how much its worth cause i have no idea ... and dont know how to look that up . but i cant say its much more then i paid for my place.. which honestly isnt THAT much for a house. .. looking back at paperwork .bought this place for about .. $26,000 ....


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> if you read any of my other posts.. then you know i struggle with my neighbors....
> 
> if you dont feel like looking for my other posts.. here is summary .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(go to the next line like this if you already caught up)
> ...


You aren't going to change them. They aren't going to take care of their animals the way you think they should. They aren't going to do anything about keeping their goat in. It's unfortunate that they are lousy neighbors but it is what it is. Accept those facts and move on. Improve your fencing, do what you need to do on your property to secure your animals and ensure their safety and well-being.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> do what you need to do on your property to secure your animals and ensure their safety and well-being.


so .... getting rid of their goat. and picking off their dogs. thats seems like the only way to ensure my animals safety and well-being... sounds like the original plan . i mean if they start noticing their animals disappearing , they should change their upkeep on animals if they dont wanna lose anymore.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

PooperTrooper said:


> so .... getting rid of their goat. and picking off their dogs. thats seems like the only way to ensure my animals safety and well-being... sounds like the original plan . i mean if they start noticing their animals disappearing , they should change their upkeep on animals if they dont wanna lose anymore.


Choose wisely. I've been picking off dogs from the trailer park across the road for years. They multiply quickly.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sell it to them at a profit for your family. Move. Or be miserable for decades. Your family's choice.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> so .... getting rid of their goat. and picking off their dogs. thats seems like the only way to ensure my animals safety and well-being... sounds like the original plan . i mean if they start noticing their animals disappearing , they should change their upkeep on animals if they dont wanna lose anymore.


Just remember that they have the same option. If you want to start eliminating their animals remember that they can do the same to you. Seems like @Alice In TX/MO may have the best idea.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sell it to them at a profit for your family. Move. Or be miserable for decades. Your family's choice.


Alice is spot if you are surrounded! It's not worth your aggravation factor.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sell it to them at a profit for your family. Move. Or be miserable for decades. Your family's choice.


Alice is spot on if you are surrounded! It's not worth your aggravation factor.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> Just remember that they have the same option. If you want to start eliminating their animals remember that they can do the same to you. Seems like @Alice In TX/MO may have the best idea.



mine stay on my property , theirs leave their property onto mine.. they do not have the same options.. im going to get security cameras before i start anything though... that way i have proof the animal was on my property, its not like im going to go into their yard and hunt them down. 

i really like though , how before when i was like "im just venting , i cant do anything about it. i dont want to be the bad guy." people where saying i would just be defending my property and animals . and now that im actually stepping up for myself and taking things into my hands im getting a lot of people saying "leave it be. just accept the disrespect. move" ...

not moving .. and im not dealing with being treated like this anymore .. ive done nothing wrong to them, and ive already asked them nicely to respect my SIMPLE requests of keeping their animals away from my yard.. they clearly dont care. so i say thats enough for me to do what i must to keep them away myself.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

TripleD said:


> Alice is spot if you are surrounded! It's not worth your aggravation factor.


the only ones that are bad neighbors are RIGHT next door .. everyone else. who know them around here , are actually really decent neighbors.. they take care of their own , and keep their animals controlled . i dont have a single complaint about them.. just the ones RIGHT next door.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sell it to them at a profit for your family. Move. Or be miserable for decades. Your family's choice.



she wants to retire in arizona , and shes already 50. so hopefully only one more decade if anything. im not moving , but if i did , i would NOT sell it to them. cause yes.. lets reward bad behavior ... i repaired this heavily damaged house that was built in 1917 . this house is my baby . if i just sold it and left , i would feel like i would be losing a piece of me. so i shall do what i must so the neighbors know im serious.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> mine stay on my property , theirs leave their property onto mine.. they do not have the same options.. im going to get security cameras before i start anything though... that way i have proof the animal was on my property, its not like im going to go into their yard and hunt them down.
> 
> i really like though , how before when i was like "im just venting , i cant do anything about it. i dont want to be the bad guy." people where saying i would just be defending my property and animals . and now that im actually stepping up for myself and taking things into my hands im getting a lot of people saying "leave it be. just accept the disrespect. move" ...
> 
> not moving .. and im not dealing with being treated like this anymore .. ive done nothing wrong to them, and ive already asked them nicely to respect my SIMPLE requests of keeping their animals away from my yard.. they clearly dont care. so i say thats enough for me to do what i must to keep them away myself.


Your last post did not sound like the buck was actually on your property. If he was, then that's a whole other thing than just being near your fence. You also made it sound like if the buck came near your fence, you were going to BBQ him -- also not sounding like it was on your property.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Would an electric fence help. If he is hopping the fence, a couple hit wires would do it.

I'm not a critter killer myself. I would make it so he didn't want to come over anymore.

Maybe some pepper spray. Or smack him with a stiff stick a few times. Don't know jack about goats, would spraying him with the hose help?

Maybe just spray him with deer Wizz and make him stink. That might get their attention.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Would an electric fence help. If he is hopping the fence, a couple hit wires would do it.
> 
> I'm not a critter killer myself. I would make it so he didn't want to come over anymore.
> 
> ...


Yeah. I can tell you don't know much about goats. Not meant offensively.

Goats need really hot electric fence, alot of the lower powered ones they will just walk through as if they don't exist.

Spraying with hose... not gonna teach them. Smacking him with a stick would probably make him think you are playing and try to challenge or butt you. Personal experience speaking....

Deer whiz? He would think he is in heaven!!! Bucks pee on themselves to pretty up for the ladies.... and they STINK! 

I second the disappearing act idea. Or maybe this buck needs to have an accident. I don't think I would be able to simply do nothing about it.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

SLFarmMI said:


> Your last post did not sound like the buck was actually on your property. If he was, then that's a whole other thing than just being near your fence. You also made it sound like if the buck came near your fence, you were going to BBQ him -- also not sounding like it was on your property.


oh hes on my property pushed up against my fence. its not like my fence was built exactly on the property line . i still have property on the outside of it. i didnt build it , the previous owner did. but i get what your saying . sorry about that. but i have about .. a push mower sized strip that i own between my fence and the ally way. the allyway was actually advertised as a "long unpaved driveway" on the ad. broke down my fence in the back to make a parking lot so i wasnt blocking the ally way when possible (dry weather days , or when i was going to be home for a few days at a time) but redid it to enclose my yard once again. the dogs like sitting in my new parking spot area staring at my animals , and the goat paces the whole fence line trying to find a way in . 

neighbor says the ally is public , ad said private ..i shovel that ally way in the winter. and i cut the grass there too ... they never touch it .but ive never said to them "the ally is MINE " but once their animals cross it , their on my legally owned land.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

PooperTrooper said:


> oh hes on my property pushed up against my fence. its not like my fence was built exactly on the property line . i still have property on the outside of it. i didnt build it , the previous owner did. but i get what your saying . sorry about that. but i have about .. a push mower sized strip that i own between my fence and the ally way. the allyway was actually advertised as a "long unpaved driveway" on the ad. broke down my fence in the back to make a parking lot so i wasnt blocking the ally way when possible (dry weather days , or when i was going to be home for a few days at a time) but redid it to enclose my yard once again. the dogs like sitting in my new parking spot area staring at my animals , and the goat paces the whole fence line trying to find a way in .
> 
> neighbor says the ally is public , ad said private ..i shovel that ally way in the winter. and i cut the grass there too ... they never touch it .but ive never said to them "the ally is MINE " but once their animals cross it , their on my legally owned land.


You can't just take the word or a realtor or seller of the property, you would need to verify through your county's records who owns it. That right there is a bigger potential issue than the goat is. That's the stuff of range wars, right there. Please verify and dont assume


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> You can't just take the word or a realtor or seller of the property, you would need to verify through your county's records who owns it. That right there is a bigger potential issue than the goat is. That's the stuff of range wars, right there. Please verify and dont assume



had a county records guy (idk what their called) come out when we bought the place to make sure we knew where all the things where in the ground .. and was told what i just said , i asked them about the ally , because there was no parking area on the property and the said "park in the ally , like you said , there is no parking spot , where do you think the previous guy parked ?" idk ... this area is very lose , we dont live in a town , yet we dont live out in the boonies ... and had to have one of those people come out , cause it was sold via bank , and not owner , so we couldnt ask direct questions about the property unless it was on record.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

so its kinda like this . if this helps at all trying to picture the layout of everything. of course everything in green is mine. luckly the dogs dont seem to care about the ducks since they are so close to the road. and their terrified of cars... unless .. its my car go figure.. they will sit in front of it and not move when im trying to leave for work at 6am ..


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Get a personal loan and put up a 6 ft wood fence on your side of the lot line.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think out poster here is the child of the landowner. That complicates things.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Yeah. I can tell you don't know much about goats. Not meant offensively.
> 
> Goats need really hot electric fence, alot of the lower powered ones they will just walk through as if they don't exist.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I know nothing about goats except they are annoyingly loud and obnoxious. 😁

And may taste good on the grill.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think out poster here is the child of the landowner. That complicates things.


currently the property is in my dads name, but we been talking about it for the past year, hes getting older. and we decided to go ahead and change it over to mine , before property tax time next year.  but has been under my control and authority since i lived here (5 years).. he just wanted to help get all the work done to the house before switching it , just in case something major came up.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> Get a personal loan and put up a 6 ft wood fence on your side of the lot line.


i dont need a loan for that .. just time and a little savings . i dont like the idea of putting myself in debt. im one of those people .. no credit cards , no loans, no monthly payment plans to own. after tax return , the first thing on my to do list is the fence. but till then. im hoping nothing happens... he dont seem to be able to get out of their pen right now... and when he is out , they are with him... im getting her bred in november , so i wont have to worry about him coming over and getting her pregnant for 5 months within that time.. so that gives me a little extra time at least.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

PooperTrooper said:


> i dont need a loan for that .. just time and a little savings . i dont like the idea of putting myself in debt. im one of those people .. no credit cards , no loans, no monthly payment plans to own. after tax return , the first thing on my to do list is the fence. but till then. im hoping nothing happens... he dont seem to be able to get out of their pen right now... and when he is out , they are with him... im getting her bred in november , so i wont have to worry about him coming over and getting her pregnant for 5 months within that time.. so that gives me a little extra time at least.


The doeling is still going to be a concern, they can get pregnant super young. I had a doe kid at a really weird age and time of year once.... went back and found her birth date, did the math.... and she was 5 weeks old when she got pregnant. Yes, really


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> The doeling is still going to be a concern, they can get pregnant super young. I had a doe kid at a really weird age and time of year once.... went back and found her birth date, did the math.... and she was 5 weeks old when she got pregnant. Yes, really


my doeling. i understand is still at risk . but she never really seemed interested in the buckling next door when in heat . she rather sit in my lap curled up like a puppy then go after tail. that might change... she normally sticks pretty close to her mama. or me. but im planning on getting the fence heightened in the danger zones first , as soon as i can. cold weather is on its way soon. and as long as i bundle up. i can still do my projects around the homestead. even if it means buying a few boards at a time each week with spare paycheck money.  my mama is the one im mostly worried about though , cause when shes in heat .. maaaan she gets active.. very hippity hoppity


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The only thing that will stop the problem is a really good fence completely all the way around your property. Maybe put up a 7' game wire fence and add some electric fencing to it. That will keep out their goats and their dogs. It won't keep out the chickens, but you can attach chicken wire to the game fence and that will stop most of the chickens.

Nothing else will work. They won't keep their animals home and if their animals "disappear" they will just get more animals.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

PooperTrooper said:


> i dont need a loan for that .. just time and a little savings . i dont like the idea of putting myself in debt. im one of those people .. no credit cards , no loans, no monthly payment plans to own. after tax return , the first thing on my to do list is the fence. but till then. im hoping nothing happens...


So, you'd rather put up with, and post drama for however long rather than solve the problem....?


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Wolf mom said:


> So, you'd rather put up with, and post drama for however long rather than solve the problem....?



if it means not putting myself in debt when bullets are cheap. sure. ive dealt with it this long , whats another few months..... it sucks but i will get it . and its not like i have to wait till tax return time , i can buy a few things at a time and build as i get it. heck i dont even think im able to get a loan even if i wanted to. most places around here require a yearly amount made, which i dont make.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Neighbors got a goat... Its a Buck. AND it got out. 

Seems to be an ongoing problem that still hasn't been rectified by proper fencing. I still don't understand the concern for an accidental breeding causing health problems due to breed.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

PooperTrooper said:


> if you read any of my other posts.. then you know i struggle with my neighbors....
> 
> if you dont feel like looking for my other posts.. here is summary .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(go to the next line like this if you already caught up)
> ...


Is their Goat getting on your property ?
On my propety i installed a double fence with 20 ft. between the fences. I use the space between to travel around my property with my auto and tractor. My Dogs do hve acess to the road. No one or animals cross onto my property. Any animal that comes on my property i can haul off or put them up in my barn and feed them and charge the owner for their upkeep. Over the years a few animals have come across my driveway and get in the fields. I just pen them up and charge for their stay if the owner comes for them. I will keep them for 30 days and if no one comes for them if they are Dogs i take them to the Dog pond in the city. If they are Cattle or any animal i can use for meat i butcher it. Some Cattle or other animal has are marked so i just can their own and let them know where there stock up and let them know price to get them back. I give them 30 days to pick them up. I have not had any stray animals on my property for year now.













PooperTrooper said:


> my WHOLE yard is fenced in , then sectioned off pens for each type of animal. but a goat can jump pretty dang high , and could get in my yard if he wanted to .. mine can get out if they wanted to .. but they never have .. dont mean they wont , but so far .. _knocks on wood_


So the Goat has not got on your property.


PooperTrooper said:


> had a county records guy (idk what their called) come out when we bought the place to make sure we knew where all the things where in the ground .. and was told what i just said , i asked them about the ally , because there was no parking area on the property and the said "park in the ally , like you said , there is no parking spot , where do you think the previous guy parked ?" idk ... this area is very lose , we dont live in a town , yet we dont live out in the boonies ... and had to have one of those people come out , cause it was sold via bank , and not owner , so we couldnt ask direct questions about the property unless it was on record.


Your property line is on record at the county tax office and also the atate tax office. If you don't know were the property line is you will have to have it surveyed. Even then if the people don't except your line you will have to take it to court. I went to court a few times to get my property lines straighted out. In some states if someone claims a piece of land and it has been on their side of the fence after 20 or so years they can claim it as their property. If that Goat is not crossing your fence there is not anything you can do unless you can prove he i on your property.
If the goat damage your fence you can sue for damage to your fence. 
Here on my farm i have a double fence with a space of 20 ft. between my two fences. I use the 20ft. space for a road to drive my truck and tractor around my property. I do have 5ft. fences with barb wire on top along my outside property line. I also had this farm surveyed years ago and the surveyer rods is still along my fence line. I build my fence right on the line so there is no problem there. On the county road that runs down one side of my property (20 ft. wide.) i/2 the road on my sidse belongs to me. The other 1/2 of the road beloings to the ower acorss the road. No fencing allowed on the County Road. If the road is ever remove the land can be fenced off.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She is sharing her frustration and worries. She isn’t asking folks to tell her what to do. She isn’t the property owner. She doesn’t get to make all the decisions on the property. She doesn’t want to spend money she doesn’t have.

The breeding concern is that the buck has a heavier bone structure than her doe.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Many have seemed to miss various comments and points in the OP’s posts. Thanks Alice for bringing them out with the explanation.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like the op has a plan in place. IMO, a board privacy fence close to the line with line markers (t-posts or other long-term markers) is probably the best solution.

I would start the fence in the area of the goat pen.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The breeding concern is that the buck has a heavier bone structure than her doe.


I thought it was a pygmy that was potentially breeding a nigerian?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. Pygmy goats are (in theory) meat goats, and Nigerian Dwarf goats are dairy. 









NIGERIAN VS. PYGMY GOATS: WHICH IS BEST?


IT’S LIKE CAR SHOPPING…Except with goats.And, well, without sleazy salesmen.Most people are excited about the prospect about bringing a new goat to the ho




www.goatsandyoga.com


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> Neighbors got a goat... Its a Buck. AND it got out.
> 
> Seems to be an ongoing problem that still hasn't been rectified by proper fencing. I still don't understand the concern for an accidental breeding causing health problems due to breed.



my fence was fine when i got my goats... no problems , tall enough. nothing on the outside that my girls would be interested in that they didnt have on the inside. i still wouldnt have had a problem with my fence if my neighbors didnt buy a goat on impulse. cause they thought mine where cute and wanted one .. still wouldnt have been a problem if they got a girl, or even a wether. since they got him to be a pet. 

a bucks only purpose in life is to breed. and he will do anything he can to do so ... including ruining everything to achieve his task. 

some people may have no problems breeding a pygmy to a nigerian. but the lady i got my goats off of , and the lady who helps me with goat issues , and another goat breeder ive come into contact with all have had bad experiences with pygmys breeding their nigerian girls. resulting in death, either the baby getting stuck during birth when not being able to assist , or causing nerve damage from the wider babies and having to put the doe down... i dont wanna risk it ..


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

*ima just say this .. im venting my frustrations of the situation... a situation that wouldnt be coming up if my neighbors wouldnt have got a buckling .. they could have got a wether, or a doe , and none of this would be an issue .. heck i wouldnt be as upset if they had got a doe instead and she came up to the fence and said hello once and a while when she was out for a stroll with her owners. sure it could be annoying still .. but im use to annoying..

this is beyond annoying. i know its easy to give advice on what i could do to prevent it . but i think a lot of people dont take into consideration that a lot of these ideas will take time , and money. i knew i would need to upgrade my system . but when i first got these goats i had a plan and a timeline to upgrade.. and the neighbors threw it all out of wack. my situation was just FINE till they decided to get the buck. making this harder.. no one really plans on their neighbor adopting a animal just because you got one... i sure didn't

im still quite "young" so dont have a life savings to pay for things right away. i have emergency money put back for small setbacks . this issue is larger then my savings. i am working on it though . slowly but surely . but in the meantime all i can do is vent about whats happening , there are people who find enjoyment reading about struggles, and get invested in the journey. then their are some people who think stuff like this is annoying and just say "well fix it" ... im trying ... im not trying to use my age as an excuse , even if it seems like it . but its just a fact i havent had that much life experience to fix my issues and problems like some people. whos been through this before and was ready for it .. and man .. i must say .. if you where prepared for what life hands to you, at any given moment .. please give me some of that magical power please..

this stupid pandemic is also messing with my paychecks. i was getting close to $400 a week being part time, now im barely scrapping $280 a week at full time..... which makes it really hard to save up for the project. its easy to think you could act in the moment , its impossible to plan ahead. my job is also at risk to being closed down again for a while , as my area is in a "redzone" part of me would be ok with closing down so i can focus on stuff around the homestead. while being on unemployment. but at the same time. i also kinda enjoy my job, and would like to continue to work.

my hopes are, as soon as i get this fence build ready to put into action , these neighbors are going to get rid of their buck . they already got rid of their pig.... i actually really liked the pig .. she was cute and different. and one of the animals i cant keep on my 0.9 acre property (i mean i cant keep cows or horses either , but small animal wise.).. she only got out once. but she ran right up to me and wanted belly rubs.and when i went inside my fence ran back to her property like a good girl. out of ALL the animals they have .. they got rid of the one that was well-behaved, of course.


ok , a rant within a rant .. ahah sorry about that..

if you want to keep watching this struggle of a journey of someone working out the kinks life throws at them. while venting once and awhile about dumb crap that happens. feel free. but totally understandable if you have no interest. no one is forcing you to read  . but the day im finally able to get my plans and projects into motion. it shall be a good time *


----------



## HomeDeskCT (Oct 22, 2020)

GrandMa DynnaT .... I read that putting a fence around your animal and taking it for a walk similar to a dog would allow enough time to solve the situation.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Your neighbors have a goat. It is their prerogative to do so. Female goats are every bit as capable of destroying and breaching fences that aren't adequate for containing goats. It is very likely that when it matures and becomes a greasy mass of nastiness that tries to mount them all the time, it will be contained or disposed of.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I believe in order to know the absolute pinnacle of true joy of living in the country, with privacy and freedom and all the other blessings that go along with it, you have to have experienced living next door to bad neighbors.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

If your property is big enough you should set up a rifle range and spend some time practicing every day. Manical laughter while doing so would help too.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

barnbilder said:


> Your neighbors have a goat. It is their prerogative to do so. Female goats are every bit as capable of destroying and breaching fences that aren't adequate for containing goats. It is very likely that when it matures and becomes a greasy mass of nastiness that tries to mount them all the time, it will be contained or disposed of.



goats are destructive . sure . mine really havent been .. i mean they did break their slide the other day .. but it was just a kids slide and i knew it wasnt going to last long.. if the neighbors would have got a doe , or a wether. i wouldnt have to worry as much because , those cant get mine pregnant .. thats my only issue with the goat next door. and my neighbors also think it as their right , to walk over to my fence and ask "can he have her?" when my girl was in heat... even AFTER i told them , "i dont want him near my fence, i dont want him to get my girls pregnant. i already have breeding plans for my girls."

i dont understand what people arent getting about that ?

yeah .. get a goat.. but keep it under check. respect your neighbors boundaries. i just put a black tarp over my fence to my goats cant see the little buck , yeah they can still hear and smell him. but now mines not standing at the fence to look at him , they have to stand back , ontop of a dog house to see him , which is away from the fence. plus now my neighbors cant sit out there and watch me hanging out with my goats.. it seems like they always come outside when im sitting out in the goat pen grooming , just to watch me. its really CREEPY... 

any animal you get.. keep it under check. these people have about 6 dogs. 2 i dont mind , the others i do . letting them run around unchained. and letting them do what ever they want. i dont have a dog , i dont want a dog, but i have to deal with them because they are just running wild. i have a hard time having my nephews come down and hang out , because of the dogs. being jumpy and running up. i still have a scar from my knee down to my ankle from one of their dogs jumping me and catching me with a paw... 

i keep my animals in check. people saying my fence is "inadequate" i didnt plan for a buck moving next door... and so far its been holding up just fine. but it only takes one incident and a excited goat to jump over it . if i had known. i would have been way more prepared . but ya know .. i would still complain about it . because .. come on .. i know my neighbors ... if it wasnt this . it would be something else. they wanna pretend they know more about goats then i do .. even though they bought it on impulse and i been researching them for more then a year (off and on throughout the years i had a goat when i was younger. but she was a bush trimmer, not a dairy.)

yes i may be repeating myself . but thats only because. most people arent getting what im saying? im pretty sure you would be annoyed if you had a good set up and all of a sudden your neighbor got something that challenged that. and you knew you now had to adjust your set up because of the event. but struggling with doing so because of lack of resources and funds...


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Nimrod said:


> If your property is big enough you should set up a rifle range and spend some time practicing every day. Manical laughter while doing so would help too.



i do not have enough land to do that. plus my goats are terrified of gunshots and fireworks , so i dont wanna add to that stress. i would practice on my dads property a few miles away. i am a pretty good shot though , even though i have to shoot from the middle of my chest. right handed. blind in my right eye .. for the life of me cant learn to shoot with the other side... it works though , as long as the gun i use dont have TOO much kick .


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I get what you are saying and it sucks.
I think you said your property is a little under an acre and most of the lots around you are long, rectangular in shape.
Here is my thought in a nutshell.
Living in the country but pinched between neighbors can be like driving to work everyday in a truck with bad brakes, a quart low on oil and a couple of bad tires. You learn how to baby the motor, pump the pedal and drive a certain speed to lessen the vibration.
It is what you have and you deal with it, though it is only a matter of time before something breaks and you have to fix it.
When you can hit your neighbor's house with a rock, you are close enough that it only takes something like a bad dog or weekend parties to make your life and your homestead a hell. You have to count on all of your neighbors coming up as 7s or 11s; in your case you said most of them are related.
Considering that this has been an ongoing nightmare, I think it sounds pretty clear that they are not going to change.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I get you are venting. The problem is that you are responsible for fencing in your goats, but also to fence out other's animals. That is just the way it is. It is your stock and you are responsible for protecting it. You can never count on others to do that for you.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

painterswife said:


> I get you are venting. The problem is that you are responsible for fencing in your goats, but also to fence out other's animals. That is just the way it is. It is your stock and you are responsible for protecting it. You can never count on others to do that for you.



i am not responsible for my neighbors animals and what happens to them when they leave their property , even if is a bullet. cause thats whats going to start happening . i am only responsible for my animals. i haven already told my neighbors to keep their animals away from my property, and have nicely put the animal back into their pen.when they have got out in the past. they clearly dont care , so i dont either. their going to start dropping. ive had no problems with wild critters... and i shouldnt be having an issue with domesticated animals either. its suppose to be reversed.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

You are responsible for protecting your own animals. If your fence can not protect them from another goat or something else going through it, then your fence is not good enough.

You ca n threaten to kill that goat but that will be too late when it is already through the fence and your goat is bred.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

PooperTrooper said:


> i am not responsible for my neighbors animals and what happens to them when they leave their property , even if is a bullet. cause thats whats going to start happening . i am only responsible for my animals. i haven already told my neighbors to keep their animals away from my property, and have nicely put the animal back into their pen.when they have got out in the past. they clearly dont care , so i dont either. their going to start dropping. ive had no problems with wild critters... and i shouldnt be having an issue with domesticated animals either. its suppose to be reversed.


Just shoot what ever it takes. I've shot a siblings dogs for killing a calf. They wouldn't pay for the calf and have learned a lesson. No hard feelings on either side...


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Double check your boundaries, because in some states as already said, they may have what is called "adverse possession" of the chunk of your land just outside the fence. And shooting their goat there could cost way way way more than a fence!

Also check state law re estrays. You can do that online for free. We had trouble with a neighbor not fixing his fence and letting his cattle come here and destroy stuff. We finally got the sheriff involved, which was really funny cause bad neighbor is highway patrol and knew better. But the sheriff made him fix the fence while he watched. Problem solved.

They had vicious dogs chasing neighbor's goats, cows, etc, and going after people. We armed up for a while because by state law we could not shoot the dogs (no livestock at that time) unless they were causing us "imminent fear" of personal harm. Just seeing us armed has made the dogs disappear. Either penned or rehomed or something, can't really see their house.

But do reverse the thinking just a bit: on your own land, up to the fence, you would not want them telling you to keep your mama away from the fence as she stirs up their buck. We live in a time when stupidity reigns and sounds like your neighbors take the cake for lack of brains, but they do have a point their buck can roam their property at will. Your fear he will fence jump is real and right, but legally you can't shoot him just because you fear him getting over the fence.

I feel for ya, but you have to work with what is possible. Saves a whole lot more energy and money than just venting what you want.

And yeah, moving could be the best option, more fencing second best option but ya can only control you, your property, and your animals, not theirs IF he is actually legally on the other side of the fence. (County can usually tell you that for certain and for free.)


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> i am not responsible for my neighbors animals and what happens to them when they leave their property , even if is a bullet. cause thats whats going to start happening . i am only responsible for my animals. i haven already told my neighbors to keep their animals away from my property, and have nicely put the animal back into their pen.when they have got out in the past. they clearly dont care , so i dont either. their going to start dropping. ive had no problems with wild critters... and i shouldnt be having an issue with domesticated animals either. its suppose to be reversed.


Have you created a paper trail? If not, do so. A verbal request for them to keep their animals away is unprovable if push comes to shove. From now on, document any time you ask them to keep their animals away with a letter sent to their house. Keep yourself a dated copy. Write down in a notebook any time that you have to put their animals back into their pen. Document, document, document. If it isn't written down or recorded in some way, it didn't happen in the eyes of anyone who may be arbitrating the case if it comes to that.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

PooperTrooper said:


> if you read any of my other posts.. then you know i struggle with my neighbors....
> 
> if you dont feel like looking for my other posts.. here is summary .
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(go to the next line like this if you already caught up)
> ...


I hve an electric fence out side my regular fence wire around my big garden. No animal gets pass that electric fence. Dogs , or anyother animal that test the electric fence doen't come back.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

101pigs said:


> I hve an electric fence out side my regular fence wire around my big garden. No animal gets pass that electric fence. Dogs , or anyother animal that test the electric fence doen't come back.


My new neighbor put an electric wire collar type up for his animals seems to be working very well their large dogs and they have not been over to visit since he put the the wire up but my cats can go under the wire but they only did it once and got chased up a tree or maybe it'll work both ways

The last folks didnt care a hoot. Had have all his critters over my place. Cow horse chickens dogs and cats. Chickens on my porch pooping.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

PooperTrooper said:


> i plan to upgrade my fence. slowly saving up the money for the wood. right now its just a 4ft chainlink fence. but at least having that as a base , i can just use the chainlink as a brace for the new fence. but yeah .. my mom is passive when it comes to neighbors , but my goat mentor is telling me "dont take any crap, take it into your own hands" and is giving me more of a backbone when it comes to this .. but that whole "can he have her" crap pissed me off the most.. like. think before you speak? if i WANTED to breed my goat with yours.. dont you think id ASK if i could borrow him for a moment !? .. just because your goat is "in the mood" dont mean you have to satisfy the feeling. as a owner YOU choose when is best to let it happen .. and it will NEVER happen with that little goat next door. and my neighbors arent getting that in their thick skulls. but this is also the man who came to my house and point blank asked me if i could sleep with him , cause his wife wouldnt ... so .. how can i be THAT surprised...


PooperTrooper, I feel you pain and agitation! We have neighbors similar to yours, but they have all these animals. We just have our 3 Small rescues, but they have a big pit bull that loves to get in what was our garden area. Our whole yard is fenced with the front and back separated. Plus the garden area fenced in, too. We’ve had a horse in our yard, theirs. Chickens, too. Their son throws stuff in our yard. I used to throw it back, but now, I put it in the trash. He plays loud boom boom music at all hours of the day or night. Our house is usually pretty quiet, except for his bass sounds. We fenced our yard in to keep others dogs out. Before we even thought about getting a dog. We live in the country, close to a lake. The neighbors are behind us on the south side. They have trash pick up, but still burn some stinky trash. The smell of plastic burning is there every time they burn. We can’t even open the windows when he burns. I like fresh air. We live in East Texas


----------



## Bob A (Oct 14, 2020)

I currently have a bad neighbor also.
I just know that time will take care of them. Until that time I do my best to keep there actions from affecting my life. I'm just lucky there is plenty of room between my house and the property line.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio is a fence in state, you are required to keep your animals on your property. But you are not allowed to shoot your neighbor's stray livestock even if it is destroying your property unless you pay for the animal minus damages. You can shoot it if you feel your life or another person's life is in danger.





Section 959.04 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws







codes.ohio.gov





General livestock law





Chapter 951 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws







codes.ohio.gov





Again, you need *proof* of their animals being on your property. A game cam, security camera, cell phone camera or whatever you can get is your best friend in this situation.

Negligent livestock owners are responsible for damages caused by their livestock





Section 971.18 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws







codes.ohio.gov





PooperTrooper, I have faced a similar situation. I didn't have the picture perfect proof which is why I keep advising you to get proof. I understand your rant and frustration. You can go after the neighbors for damages, even putting a lein on their property if their animals (like the goat) damage your fences. But you must have proof their animal is at fault. 

I wish you luck with your job and wacky neighbors.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

PooperTrooper said:


> my fence was fine when i got my goats... no problems , tall enough. nothing on the outside that my girls would be interested in that they didnt have on the inside. i still wouldnt have had a problem with my fence if my neighbors didnt buy a goat on impulse. cause they thought mine where cute and wanted one .. still wouldnt have been a problem if they got a girl, or even a wether. since they got him to be a pet.





PooperTrooper said:


> ma just say this .. im venting my frustrations of the situation... a situation that wouldnt be coming up if my neighbors wouldnt have got a buckling .. they could have got a wether, or a doe , and none of this would be an issue .. heck i wouldnt be as upset if they had got a doe instead and she came up to the fence and said hello once and a while when she was out for a stroll with her owners. sure it could be annoying still .. but im use to annoying..


_I hear your frustration, but this is not only two quotes, but the second thread on the same subject blaming someone else. Blaming others does nothing to resolve the situation. Figure out what _you_ are going to do, be satisfied with it and _move on_._


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Not to minimize your situation but have you thought about the personality of your neighbors? I only skimmed the thread so maybe I'm missing something.

1) you got chickens, neighbor got chickens
2) you got goat, neighbor got goat
3) you clean up property/house neighbor wants your house.
4) Neighbor gets shed repossessed.

Is that all correct? If yes, your neighbors are the classic keep up with the Jones and it's time to have some fun. 😀 People like this are very easy to control!

You've worked hard and you play a long hand so no reason you can't play it with the neighbors. It is human nature to talk about the things that we work at because we are proud of our efforts. But in talking about it, people like this become envious and want what you have with out doing the work.

Start talking about how much work the goats are. You're thinking about getting rid of them. Then you think you have them sold but they can't pick them up for 6 weeks. That neighbors goat may be gone before the 6 weeks are up. After all...you don't like them so they must not be very good. Then when you decide to keep your goats...maybe they go buy another one but they just paid credit/cash for the new one. They may talk about what a great deal they made, and in their mind they may have, but people like that never really remember all the numbers and they are closer to needing a cash influx due to their spending.

Talk about the fence your are going to put up...how great it will be.. start on the other side of the property and work slow....you may have your other side done by the neighbor.

Talk about the new tool you are getting...they will have to buy one to then go borrow theirs.

This can go on and on but if their shed was repossessed then they are already cash strapped. You just wait until they really need the cash and then offer it for that extra land you want. Cash speaks to people like this. Make it nice and easy, do all the leg work and you will have your land.

Keep thy friends close...but thy enemies closer.😆😆😊


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you don't read her posts, you don't know that she has already addressed the character/personality of the neighbor.

She is in a difficult situation. She's aware. She's frustrated. She's young, and she is NOT the decision maker on everything at her home.

Her family moved into a neighborhood with entrenched multiple dysfunctional related families. She doesn't have cash to do any of the suggestions that involve spending more than a couple of hundred dollars on fencing material next month. (that is conjecture, but an illustration of what I understand)

Folks respond to her posts AS IF she is 45 years old, the sole tenant, the decision maker, and has $1,000 available to spend on fence, and enough anticipated income to buy out a neighbor who has NO intention of moving.

It ain't happening. Give her some slack. She is here for our listening ears and shoulders to weep on.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This thread is a good example and a great educational tool for people that are just starting out and don't understand that it does not always work having animals and the bare minimum of infrastructure to hold them.

As some have said before, a free dog is never free, and if you can't afford most of what is needed in case of unforeseen circumstances ( to you) you should not really get that dog in the first place. Sometimes that lesson is learned the hard way.

Here we are a fence out state. The cows come off the range through other's unmaintained fences and trample all over people's properties and fences. They rant and rage but unless they fence and maintain those fences and gates they can do nothing.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you don't read her posts, you don't know that she has already addressed the character/personality of the neighbor.
> 
> She is in a difficult situation. She's aware. She's frustrated. She's young, and she is NOT the decision maker on everything at her home.
> 
> ...



thank you, you summed it up almost perfectly. 

at most i can put in about $200 a month into a fence. its not much but its something ,and a start. i have permission from my landlord (my dad) to do so once i get the money ALL together.. he is the type of person who hates half done projects and must oversee whats going on.

i have always lived in this area. either with my mom when i was young , and then my dad when i was in my late teens. 
im the only one who lives in this house. my parents live a few miles up the road. the nice thing was , my neighbors where never home due to both being truck drivers,when i first moved in* 5 years ago*. so i never really had to deal with them. then in march this year when everything was being shut down , they stopped driving and started their animal collections i guess to take up some spare time. and i have no idea if their ever going to start driving again. they where much more tolerable when never home. ahah.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

painterswife said:


> This thread is a good example and a great educational tool for people that are just starting out and don't understand that it does not always work having animals and the bare minimum of infrastructure to hold them.
> 
> As some have said before, a free dog is never free, and if you can't afford most of what is needed in case of unforeseen circumstances ( to you) you should not really get that dog in the first place. Sometimes that lesson is learned the hard way.
> 
> Here we are a fence out state. The cows come off the range through other's unmaintained fences and trample all over people's properties and fences. They rant and rage but unless they fence and maintain those fences and gates they can do nothing.



you say bare minimum i say middle ground .. bare minimum would have been not having a fence at all, putting them on leashes and staking them somewhere in the yard and going from there. 

how can i plan something thats unforeseen? i dont think ANYONE would go "i got to fort nox this bish because my neighbors are going to play follow the leader" i didnt expect my neighbors to stop being truck drivers and become a pain in my butt.. a vet visit cost is in my "emergency funds" because that is something that any logical thinking person accounts for. SMALL repair jobs to the fence, barn repairs. winter supply. stuff like that..

ever take a walk in the woods, taking in the beauty , and then have someone barrel up behind you and kick you down the steep cliff you didnt see in front of you? because thats what this all feels like .. thinking you where ok , then BOOM falling and waiting to hit the ground. and wondering what your next step is. 

im saving up for a fence.. its slow process , but it is being made. better then nothing. but im still allowed to be upset that someone kicked me off the cliff.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Your situation is the perfect example of not having enough funds in place for possible needs. It could be a male goat or some neighbors agressive dogs that could kd go through the fence. It could even be your goat trying to get to the male. Your situation just happens to be an example of a situation that most of us have faced in some way.

It could be not having enough funds to get proper shots or veterinary care for an injured animal. It could even be not having a way to keep male dogs away from a female in heat. You are venting about the neighbors but you know that the fencing is your problem not theirs.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok. I said shoot what you needed to. At this point sell them until you can get the money to fence them out. I still do it my way here but laws are different in your state...


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

painterswife said:


> Your situation is the perfect example of not having enough funds in place for possible needs. It could be a male goat or some neighbors agressive dogs that could kd go through the fence. It could even be your goat trying to get to the male. Your situation just happens to be an example of a situation that most of us have faced in some way.
> 
> It could be not having enough funds to get proper shots or veterinary care for an injured animal. It could even be not having a way to keep male dogs away from a female in heat. You are venting about the neighbors but you know that the fencing is your problem not theirs.



right now . i have a temp fix. till i can get my funds to build a fence. i put black tarp on the fence so my goat wont go near it to see the buck . can still smell him , yes. but wont go near the fence right now... yeah that scaredness will wear off , but im hoping it will gain me a few months till i can get that section of the fence taller.. i might even be able to upgrade it by next month. just depends on how much im bringing in pay wise. once that section is done, the stress will be lessened , and i can breath a bit easier and slowly work on the rest of the fence 

my landlord (my dad) does not like unfinished projects so once i get it started he will keep on my butt about getting the rest of it done. which would be annoying because i dont plan to be like "tiny section done, we good now. " 

im working with what i got.. i think we all have to do that every once and a while. im getting my older doe bred in november, so i will only have to worry about my small does heat cycle after , which right now is pretty easy to manage because all she seems to do is scream , and snuggle.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

TripleD said:


> Ok. I said shoot what you needed to. At this point sell them until you can get the money to fence them out. I still do it my way here but laws are different in your state...



not selling. im in the country part of ohio , so shooting a animal invading my property is legal , if i am caught doing it, and cops come, all i have to say is "he was being aggressive , i feared for the safety of my animals and myself." and cops would just leave without a second thought. 

these are my goats. ive put a lot of time and energy into training them. im not just going to get rid of them, and buy new ones. 

ive got plans into action just in the past hour or so from posting before.the black tarp is blocking views. and keeping my goat a distance from the fence. hoping to buy me some time till next month when i can HOPEFULLY buy some wood to build the main part of the fence i worry about the most.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Fine . If you have that plan stay with it. I wish you the best...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

painterswife said:


> You are venting about the neighbors but you know that the fencing is your problem not theirs.


Ohio is a fence in state. I posted the law regarding fences. Her fence was adequate until the neighbors got a nuisance animal they did not properly fence *in*. Now that there is an issue the op has addressed it temporarily and will find a permanent solution when funds are available.

Of course she could sue the neighbors and make them put up a better fence to keep their nuisance animal contained. But she has to have proof their animal gets on her property.

While I agree that a person really needs to have a fence that will keep predators (including randy bucks) out, the Ohio state law regarding keeping your animals under control is very clear.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> Ohio is a fence in state. I posted the law regarding fences. Her fence was adequate until the neighbors got a nuisance animal they did not properly fence *in*. Now that there is an issue the op has addressed it temporarily and will find a permanent solution when funds are available.
> 
> Of course she could sue the neighbors and make them put up a better fence to keep their nuisance animal contained. But she has to have proof their animal gets on her property.
> 
> While I agree that a person really needs to have a fence that will keep predators (including randy bucks) out, the Ohio state law regarding keeping your animals under control is very clear.


The law really only works when the damage is done and you seek recompense. I still believe that if the fence is not good enough to keep the ram out, it is not good enough to keep the female in if she decides the ram is what shw wants. 

It would be the same with my mares. Just because they respect an electric fence most of the time, they could easily tease a stallion to go right through the fence. I am responsible for keeping them away from the stallion.


----------

